# Cervelo danger



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

On my last ride, I rode over some debris so wiped my rear tire like I've done thousands of time before when my thumb got caught between the frame and the tire. I ripped my glove which probably prevented my skin from doing the same and it really hurt. The problem is obviously the Cervelo R3 geometry, that is, the 39.9 chainstays and 73 degree seat tube angle. On my previous bike I had 41.7 cm and 74 degree angle and that never once happened. So for that reason it is the fault of my new bike that this happened, I am not to blame. I may even sue Cervelo. Instead of the "Paris-Roubaix winner" sticker on the back of the top tube, there should be a "beware of short chain stay when wiping rear tire" sticker. 

-ilan


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

ilan said:


> I am not to blame. I may even sue Cervelo.
> 
> -ilan


lol...um good luck with that!!! It's your fault!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

ilan said:


> On my last ride, I rode over some debris so wiped my rear tire like I've done thousands of time before when my thumb got caught between the frame and the tire. I ripped my glove which probably prevented my skin from doing the same and it really hurt. The problem is obviously the Cervelo R3 geometry, that is, the 39.9 chainstays and 73 degree seat tube angle. On my previous bike I had 41.7 cm and 74 degree angle and that never once happened. So for that reason it is the fault of my new bike that this happened, I am not to blame. I may even sue Cervelo. Instead of the "Paris-Roubaix winner" sticker on the back of the top tube, there should be a "beware of short chain stay when wiping rear tire" sticker.
> 
> -ilan


This has to be one of the most absurd posts I've ever read:cryin:Are you serious or joking? I hope just joking but I'll respond as if you really mean what you're saying. Are saying you didn't know the R3's geometry before you bought it? If not, shame on you. If so, there is no excuse. Why would you treat a new frame like your last anyhow? That's like putting normal gas in your new diesel engine car because your last car took normal gas. Then you try and sue the people who made your new diesel car because it wont work right. You need to watch where your putting your hands and not blame the company for your lack of attention to detail...If you're prone to having your head in the clouds then you should have at least bought the RS with the longer chainstay...but I really hope you are just posting this thread for fun


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

You are kidding, right?
How about suing the glove manufacture for not protecting your habd and getting ripped so easy....
How about suing the city for having debris on the road....


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

cpark said:


> How about suing the city for having debris on the road....


Now that's funny...just go to the source (the city) for having dirty roads that require you to wipe your tires....:lol:


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*It's always the loose nut on the saddle*

that causes all the problems.

I did the same thing once, but on my fixie! Omg my hand got sucked downward to the bb bridge stay. Came to a very abrupt halt needless to say. I felt so stupid but it was pretty funny at the same time. :blush2:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Calm down everyone. Despite the lack of smiley, I think it was a joke. And ilan, the _really_ experienced riders always carry a toilet brush strapped to their frame so they don't have to risk their fingers. It should have come with your R3, but if they forgot, I'm sure customer service will be glad to help you out  (Personally, I don't wipe my rear tire [I said tire] unless I really need to because I've been afraid of that happening).


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. The only thing that I could do to ignore the pain on the ride home was thinking about posting this here. It took a while, I had a hard time with the spaces.

-ilan


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

California L33 said:


> Calm down everyone. Despite the lack of smiley, I think it was a joke. And ilan, the _really_ experienced riders always carry a toilet brush strapped to their frame so they don't have to risk their fingers. It should have come with your R3, but if they forgot, I'm sure customer service will be glad to help you out  (Personally, I don't wipe my rear tire [I said tire] unless I really need to because I've been afraid of that happening).


If joking, IMO it's just a waste of internet space and peoples time who are captured by the thread title thinking somebody is providing helpful information to Cervelo owners (Cervelo Danger). HMMM...I'm sitting here with nothing else to do with my life...I know...I'll make up some nonsense and see what happens:thumbsup: I don't see where the joke is. Honestly, my hands never come near the fork, chainstay, seatstay, or any other part of the frame when I wipe my tires. There's plenty of open space away from the bike to do it. A real no-brainer:idea:


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

ilan said:


> I may even sue Cervelo. -ilan


I don't think you can sue anyone or any corporate when the injury was caused by the total and complete incompetence of the user. Good to see the great United States of America's stereotype gets reinforced again. Don't like it? Sue the F'er!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

do you clean your spokes with your fingers while in motion as well? a jet turbine engine?


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

OneGear said:


> do you clean your spokes with your fingers while in motion as well? a jet turbine engine?


He's prolly not that fast...haaaaaa...he's prolly more a douchepilot! (they fly slowww) so he prolly can clean em' !


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Can you please be more specific?
You tried wiping the tire clean while you were on the bike still in motion?
If that is the case then I'm afraid to tell you that the only thing you stand a chance of winning is a Darwin award. 
If on the other hand you got off your bike and lifted the rear wheel spun it and then tried wiping it clean the all I can say is this: Sh*t sometimes happens.
If this is some kind of early April Fool's joke then here's three smileys:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

kyler2001 said:


> If joking, IMO it's just a waste of internet space and peoples time who are captured by the thread title thinking somebody is providing helpful information to Cervelo owners (Cervelo Danger). HMMM...I'm sitting here with nothing else to do with my life...I know...I'll make up some nonsense and see what happens:thumbsup: I don't see where the joke is. Honestly, my hands never come near the fork, chainstay, seatstay, or any other part of the frame when I wipe my tires. There's plenty of open space away from the bike to do it. A real no-brainer:idea:


Yeah, we should start a class action against that guy.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I hope your finger heals so you can type up the lawsuit complaint.


----------



## thelivo (May 14, 2007)

ilan said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The only thing that I could do to ignore the pain on the ride home was thinking about posting this here. It took a while, I had a hard time with the spaces.
> 
> -ilan


The funniest thing is how many people are taking this seriously, especially with this comment


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

MG537 said:


> You tried wiping the tire clean while you were on the bike still in motion?


That's old school. But back in the day rear wheels weren't nearly as close to the seat tube. You'd reach back, put your finger on the seat tube, then move it back until it made contact with the tire. The risk was a nasty piece of debris cutting your finger- and of course the reason you'd do it is if you thought something was stuck in the tire- knock it off to keep it from going in further and you can wipe faster than you can stop. Now with tires so tight against seat tubes on most road bikes, if your finger moves it can get stuck between the seat tube and tire, and like you said- Darwin Award because the fall it causes can be a lot worse than loosing the skin/breaking the bone. I'll wipe my front tire if I've got full finger gloves on, but I'd rather change a flat than try wiping a rear.


----------



## advan (Sep 6, 2006)

kyler2001 said:


> If joking, IMO it's just a waste of internet space and peoples time who are captured by the thread title thinking somebody is providing helpful information to Cervelo owners (Cervelo Danger). HMMM...I'm sitting here with nothing else to do with my life...I know...I'll make up some nonsense and see what happens:thumbsup: I don't see where the joke is. Honestly, my hands never come near the fork, chainstay, seatstay, or any other part of the frame when I wipe my tires. There's plenty of open space away from the bike to do it. A real no-brainer:idea:



WOW, your just the perfect Cervelo owner, ill informed and no sense of humour, way to keep up the Cervelo/Tri-Geek persona!!!


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Here are my final thoughts on this subject.
As far as I’m concerned, I would never place my hands anywhere near a rotating wheel when I’m on the bike, be it a mountain bike, road bike, time-trial bike, tricycle or whatever. And if for whatever reason I did, and got injured as a result, I certainly would not blame the geometry or design of the bike. But that’s just me and who the hell am I to judge anyone on this forum?

Besides do whatever pleases you as long as it only affects your safety. On a busy road or when riding in a peloton keep in mind that there are others around you and that your actions may cause harm to them.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

advan said:


> WOW, your just the perfect Cervelo owner, ill informed and no sense of humour, way to keep up the Cervelo/Tri-Geek persona!!!


I was going to leave this ridiculous thread be but you had to try and label me.
I think the labeling and understanding of a so called Cervelo "persona" is something of your own invention. 

Tri-Geek persona and ill informed? You seem to have me down but I don't do tri's and can't figure out what knowledge I'm lacking and in what subject (when referring to this thread). 

No sense of humor? If you find the OP funny then, from what I can tell from the responses in this thread, you are in the minority. 

Now a little about you....
6 posts in 16 months. Thanks for stopping by...*cough*Troll!!!*cough*...and thanks for contributing to RBR and please bless us with your presence more often . It really is appreciated by...mmmm....???

BTW, Do you even own a Cervelo? Second thought, don't answer that becase I don't want to have to come back to this thread...


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

This thread has become stupid! Half the posters realized it was a joke, the other half of posters actually tried to help said nimrod with his lack of brain cell function, now the whole thread is headed on a fast track to a flame war!!!


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

advan said:


> WOW, your just the perfect Cervelo owner, ill informed and no sense of humour, way to keep up the Cervelo/Tri-Geek persona!!!


When I first heard of Cervelo (I think it was in the 2002 TdF team time trial, when I correctly predicted that Jalabert would not be able to get a wheel change due to the rear facing dropouts https://groups.google.com/group/rec...gst&q=ilan+jalabert+dropouts#eb6b5e10ac42af64
) this is basically what first came to mind (or something along these lines):










Pizza à la cervelle de mouton

Ingrédients : (pour 2 personnes)

* Pâte à pizza
* 1 cervelle de mouton
* 1/2poivron vert
* Olives vertes
* 100g de fromage rouge râpé

Sauce tomates

* 4 tomates râpées
* 1c.à.s d’huile d’olive
* 1c.à.s de concentré de tomates
* Un peu de thym en poudre
* Sel, poivre

Préparation

* Confectionner la pâte à pizza. Laisser lever pendant 30 minutes.
* Entre temps. Faire cuire dans une casserole les tomates râpées, ajouter l’huile d’olive, le concentré de tomates, sel, poivre. Laisser cuire jusqu’à l’évaporation totale d’eau, ajouter le thym et retirer du feu.
* Nettoyer la cervelle de mouton et la faire blanchir à l’eau bouillante salée pendant 2 minutes et la couper en morceaux.
* Couper le poivron en petits morceaux.
* Abaisser la pâte à pizza à 2mm d’épaisseur, couper cette pâte à l’aide d’un coupe pâte afin d’obtenir un disque de 25cm de diamètre.
* Piquer légèrement avec une fourchette.
* Couvrir la pâte de sauce tomates, ajouter les morceaux de poivron, les morceaux de cervelle de mouton, les olives. Saupoudrer de fromage râpé.
* Faire cuire à four à 200° C pendant 20 minutes environ.
* Servir aussitôt.

-ilan


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

ilan said:


> When I first heard of Cervelo (I think it was in the 2002 TdF team time trial, when I correctly predicted that Jalabert would not be able to get a wheel change due to the rear facing dropouts) this is basically what first came to mind (or something along these lines):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haaaaa...that's some funny **** there! yumyum yummy! will my local Domino's know how to make that??? I could order it with a french to english dictionary!


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

I hope your hand (thumb) feels better. 

*previous comment removed, many posters have ripped you a new one*


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

cocoboots said:


> I hope your hand (thumb) feels better.
> 
> *previous comment removed, many posters have ripped you a new one*


:thumbsup: 

-ilan


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

advan said:


> WOW, your just the perfect Cervelo owner, ill informed and no sense of humour, way to keep up the Cervelo/Tri-Geek persona!!!



couldn't afford a Cervelo. it's ok, both road cyclists and triathletes will still let you race with your Huffy... stop trolling :thumbsup:


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

advan said:


> WOW, your just the perfect Cervelo owner, ill informed and no sense of humour, way to keep up the Cervelo/Tri-Geek persona!!!


shutup! :Yawn:


----------



## advan (Sep 6, 2006)

kyler2001 said:


> I was going to leave this ridiculous thread be but you had to try and label me.
> I think the labeling and understanding of a so called Cervelo "persona" is something of your own invention.
> 
> Tri-Geek persona and ill informed? You seem to have me down but I don't do tri's and can't figure out what knowledge I'm lacking and in what subject (when referring to this thread).
> ...



Wait, I thought you were upset that people were wasting your time with meaningless posts, now your upset that I don't post enough???

You should feel flattered that your "genious" inspired me to post.

PS, I'm Canadian so what's not to love about Cervelo? They are a Canadian success story! Take care, be safe on your tri bars, and watch your fingers!!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

advan said:


> Wait, I thought you were upset that people were wasting your time with meaningless posts, now your upset that I don't post enough???
> 
> You should feel flattered that your "genious" inspired me to post.
> 
> PS, I'm Canadian so what's not to love about Cervelo? They are a Canadian success story! Take care, be safe on your tri bars, and watch your fingers!!


Saddle sores or a lack of coffee (or too much coffee) effect us all differently. As for me, butt's fine, head aches, heading for the java machine. And since I am achy and mean today, Cervelo is Canadian the way Specialized is American


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

advan said:


> PS, I'm Canadian so what's not to love about Cervelo? They are a Canadian success story! Take care, be safe on your tri bars, and watch your fingers!!


In the last 25 years I've bought 3 road bikes, 2 of them were Canadian: Marinoni and Cervelo.

-ilan


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

So today after stopping for a traffic light that turned red (I usually run them), my shoe slipped when re-cleating. I quickly pulled my foot to the rear and the cleat scratched my chain stay, twisted my ankle, made me tumble to the side and I scratched my Alpha fork. My big toe is aching and I could barely ride home. Had to call a taxi, stuff my bike in his stupid little car, and cost me $50 to get home.

Should I sue Cervelo?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i would file a lawsuit against the shoe company and the pedal system. and the cabbie for his stupid little car.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

CerveloDude said:


> So today after stopping for a traffic light that turned red (I usually run them), my shoe slipped when re-cleating. I quickly pulled my foot to the rear and the cleat scratched my chain stay, twisted my ankle, made me tumble to the side and I scratched my Alpha fork. My big toe is aching and I could barely ride home. Had to call a taxi, stuff my bike in his stupid little car, and cost me $50 to get home.
> 
> Should I sue Cervelo?


Yes, let's do it together and make it a class action suit.

-ilan


----------

